# Signs of stress in tegus?



## ReptileGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

As some of you know I got my lovely baby from Laura, what would you say the physical signs of stress are for a tegu? Just so I can keep a eye out for it.


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 14, 2012)

Not eating, closing eyes, rapid breathing


----------



## larissalurid (Sep 14, 2012)

Also more noticeable signs like standing up very tall, huffing, tail wiggling, eye pinning, freezing then bolting into a hide or across the cage.


----------



## the_cw (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah, I can tell my guy I got from Laura is stressed at the moment(he was burrowed all of today and did everything Laura mentioned). The thing is to just give space and time. They're scared and getting used to the smells and everything is very important. Given time, any animal will get less stressed.


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 15, 2012)

True, those are immediate defensive techniques. The ones I mentioned are prolonged reactions to a stressor. Closing eyes is hard to read sometimes, but can be blocking out stressful visual stimuli. Such as if you are handling your tegu for a long time and looking it in the eye. Then it closes the eye closest to you. It is trying to block you out, lol.


----------

